# Kitten won't stop shivering and feels warm to the touch



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

I recently got a new kitten who is 12 weeks old. Yesterday he knocked over a pail of milk (it was on the table and was going to be going to the calves and he wanted the milk and I turned my back for just a second and he knocked it over on himself) he was covered in milk so I gave him a bath, I dried him off as well as I could but he was very happy with me for giving him a bath and ran into another room and licked himself dry. He wasn't that wet but I would have liked it if I could have gotten him a little bit dryer though. Anyway I noticed this morning before work that he was shivering when I was holding him, the house was cold so I thought that was it but when I got home (the house was nice and warm by that time) he is still shivering and feels hot to the touch. I had him on my lab and wrapped in a blanket and he stopped shivering but started as soon as I took him out. I don't have him in a blanket right now and he isn't shivering but I don't know how long that will last. He has also been sleeping a lot more then he was a couple days ago.

I don't want to have to bring him to the vet! I work all week and don't know when I will have a chance. I also don't own a car and were I live there aren't any taxi's that will come way out here. I could maybe get one of my family members to drive me but then that puts them out. So if anyone has had a kitten with problems like this and they know what it is or just have any good suggestions then please let me know!!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Canucks,
How does the kittens gums look for color? A nice healthy pink?
Really pale? Ashy color? Red?
Are the inside of his ears a nice healthy pink? 

Do you have a rectal thermometer you could take his temperature with? Anything over 102 degrees is high...

Is he eating and drinking? How are his pees and poos? Does he have diarrhea? Is he throwing up at all?

Do you have a heating pad you could put on the low setting for him?
I don't know what his usual sleeping arrangements are...but if he doesn't have a box, do you have one you could set up with the heating pad and a soft blanket or towel he could curl up in/on?
I hope someone else has some ideas for you as well!
All Paws Crossed for him!
Sharon


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

His gums are light pink as well as his ears. I have a rectal thermometer somewhere but I can't find it. I'll keep looking though.

I haven't noticed him eating or drinking but then I was working all day so he might have when I was gone. And again I was gone and didn't notice him peeing or pooping and because I have two other cats I can't tell if it is them pooping and eating or if he is eating and pooping as well. 
He seems to be playing around a little bit more, instead of lying there, he is playing with my fingers and running around. 
He is back to shivering though.
I don't think he would stay in one spot long enough to keep the heating pad on. I had him under a blanket but he will crawl out of it unless he is on my lap, and I am doing my chores right now so he can't sleep on my lap and when I'm done chores I will be going to bed and I don't want him in my bedroom making messes. I hope if he gets too cold he will curl up next to my other cats, they get along really well so maybe they will keep him warm.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Canucks,
Could you separate him for the night in another room, like a bathroom?
Put a cleaned litter box in there, along with a dish of water and some food, and the heating pad on the floor even, with an old towel, if you don't have a box...
This would give you valuable info to give to a vet, if you end up having to take the little guy in!
You really need to know if he's going pee and poo fine, and eating and drinking! 
Sharon


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I would take him to the vet. Kittens don't have a fully functioning immune system at 12 weeks so they can go from a little sick to very sick pretty quickly. I hate to sound dramatic but with kittens wait and see is not a good approach.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

"Wait and see" isn't a good idea if it's for a couple of days...
Thats one of the reasons why I was asking about other signs...

For one night or day, however, while Canucks trys to get a ride lined up...I think is alright...

And yes, I agree, kittens can go downhill very rapidly!!
Sharon


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You can't take any chances with kittens.


----------



## CanucksStar#17 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Update:*

He seems to be doing much much better today! He has been playing around all day and isn't shivering any more, his poop looks normal. I hope he is all right and since I am working again tomorrow I can't bring him to the vet. If he starts getting worse I will be sure to bring him straight to the vets!!! Thanks for your help everyone! I really appreciate it!!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm glad to hear he is doing better


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Canucks,
So glad to hear he's doing better! Keep an eye on him, and if he starts looking like he's going off his food, etc, get him to the vet!
Sharon


----------

